# Estatística estações online em Portugal



## Werk_AG (16 Jun 2013 às 04:26)

Estive a procurar por aqui e creio que não existe nenhuma informação sobre a quantidade de utilizadores possuidores de estações que disponibilizam os dados online, ou que têm página da sua estação.

Vi um tópico já com algum tempo, que visava criar algo tipo listagem, mas não teve muita adesão. 

Não sei qual a opinião dos utilizadores, moderadores e administração, mas acredito que seria interessante, ter algum tipo de estatistica sobre quantos utilizadores possuidores de estações meteorológicas, as têm ligadas à internet a fornecer dados (Wunderground e outros), e desses quantos têm páginas próprias.

Não sei se este fórum permite criar algo tipo sondagem, ou se esta questão é do interesse da administração do fórum. Deixo apenas a ideia...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2013 às 11:10)

Penso que fiáveis fiáveis bem instaladas não serão muito mais de 25 ou 30 estações. As que estão no weather wunderground claro, existem muito mais estações que não estão online e são usadas pelas pessoas pessoalmente e os dados não são revelados, mas essas é quase como se não existissem.


----------



## Werk_AG (18 Jun 2013 às 02:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> ... existem muito mais estações que não estão online e são usadas pelas pessoas pessoalmente e os dados não são revelados, mas essas é quase como se não existissem.



Tenho ficado com essa ideia... por isso que me lembrei da tal estatística.


----------

